# where to fish



## alexia (Nov 8, 2003)

Hello, I am new to the Galloway area and am looking for some places to saltwater fish and crab in this area. Pier or surf it really doesn't matter. Just somewhere easy to get to. I live off Jimmy Leeds road in Galloway. Thanks


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings alexia!

There's not a whole lot of back bay access for crabbing in the AC-Brigantine area. I've seen locals crabbing off the RT 322 bridges, but I'm not sure this is legal.

There are several good jetties in the AC area. My favorite id the 'T' Jetty at Oriental Avenue in AC (see NJ hot spots under "Where to Fish?") The best way to find out what's nearby is to check the local baitshops. Just get out the yellow pages and let your fingers do the walking....

If you don't mind catching kingfish, there are lots of them in the wash right now. Some big sharks are being caught off the beaches (thanks to the warm water!) Come October the water will be alive with blues and stripers.

There may be someone else on the board who can give you a more direct response, but again, I'd check the local B&Ts. Let them know you are a resident, and not a tourist.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Places to fish*

Alexia, 
My little one lives up that way in your neck of the woods. I believe that if you get on Pitney Rd and follow it to and across route 9 there is a bulkhead that she and her step sibblings fish from. Going into Ocean City over the 34th st bridge there are spots to fish. I live in the Cape May area and fish the Wildwoods, Cold Spring, Del Haven areas. Drop me a line and I'll fill ya in.


----------

